# Coffee wine



## Lost40Vinter (Jul 31, 2012)

As anyone else attempted a coffee wine before? I have just started a gallon batch of coffee wine that I added some vanilla and almond extract. I personally don't like or drink coffee, but I have a few friends that do. It will be interesting to see how it turns out.


----------



## joeswine (Aug 1, 2012)

*interresting*

NOT MY CHOICE TO MAKE WINE WITH,BUT A GREAT CHOICE TO MAKE A COFFEE CELLO WITH,GOOD TASTING MORNING ,NOON AND NIGHT.


----------



## nicklausjames (Oct 18, 2014)

Do u have a recipe for cofee cello? Soak bean in ever clear? Add simple syrup?


----------



## beano (Oct 21, 2014)

I attemped a coffee wine. Didn't work for me. Was nasty and way over powering. Might have been good if I had waited several years but it was just way over the top for me taste wise. Extremely bitter and unpaletable. The idea sounds good but.....

Just my 2.0 cents worth.

Beano Joe


----------



## BernardSmith (Oct 21, 2014)

Coffee wine mellows after a year or more, but I guess it is very important to make the coffee no stronger (and no more bitter) than you would be happy drinking before you pitch the yeast.


----------



## mkjennison (Oct 25, 2014)

My coffee wine started last January is ready to bottle at a SG of about 1.020, and has some definite odd tastes to it. I'm gonna shelf it for a year or so and see what happens, but I'm pretty skeptical. My choice would be to not make another batch at this point though.


----------

